# Heading to Harborside - Timesharing never gets old for me!



## PamMo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm generally a calm, rational, non-excitable person, but I'm feeling downright giddy about our upcoming trip to Harborside (using our new units for the first time). Our kids and grandkids are flying in from both coasts and overseas, and everyone is very excited about getting together in Atlantis. Our 6-year-old grandson has been taking swimming lessons since January, and can't wait to show us his new skills. (My son is going to teach me how to play craps. :ignore: ) I've had a grin on my face for weeks thinking about this vacation!  

I've been asked so many times why we bought timeshares, and THIS is exactly why. Vacationing with family in memorable locations NEVER gets old!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 20, 2012)

i get the same way every time we go there. nothing like it in the whole world except in dubai,but no harborside there.


----------



## GregT (Jun 20, 2012)

PamMo said:


> I'm generally a calm, rational, non-excitable person, but I'm feeling downright giddy about our upcoming trip to Harborside (using our new units for the first time). Our kids and grandkids are flying in from both coasts and overseas, and everyone is very excited about getting together in Atlantis. Our 6-year-old grandson has been taking swimming lessons since January, and can't wait to show us his new skills. (My son is going to teach me how to play craps. :ignore: ) I've had a grin on my face for weeks thinking about this vacation!
> 
> I've been asked so many times why we bought timeshares, and THIS is exactly why. Vacationing with family in memorable locations NEVER gets old!



Pam, I love this post so much!!!   You've captured my excitement about the current and my hopes for the future.   Enjoy your trip and I'm so happy for you!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Docklander (Jun 20, 2012)

GregT said:


> Pam, I love this post so much!!!   You've captured my excitement about the current and my hopes for the future.   Enjoy your trip and I'm so happy for you!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Greg



Agreed!  

We're off to Harborside, for the first time, in July and can't wait. We've actually owned there for a few years but never been as it's been such a good rental - time for us to have some fun with it for a change. Can't wait to dive the Bahamas!


----------



## PamMo (Jun 20, 2012)

Docklander said:


> Agreed!
> 
> We're off to Harborside, for the first time, in July and can't wait. We've actually owned there for a few years but never been as it's been such a good rental - time for us to have some fun with it for a change. Can't wait to dive the Bahamas!



Docklander, when are you going? Maybe we'll see you on the slides - we'll be the "old couple" (just celebrated our 35th anniverary) acting like kids!


----------



## Docklander (Jun 20, 2012)

PamMo said:


> Docklander, when are you going? Maybe we'll see you on the slides - we'll be the "old couple" (just celebrated our 35th anniverary) acting like kids!



We're going on 13 July. I highly applaud the "adults acting like kids" notion. Someone once said: "Growing old is mandatory but growing up is optional". Wise words


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 20, 2012)

Harborside/Atlantis was one of our favorite timeshare stays!  But we feel similar on almost every trip.

We're so busy while we're at home, and the time we spend together at timeshares is extra special.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice post! Thanks for starting it and sharing! 

I get tired of the bash, bash, bash that routinely goes on these days. 

We went to Harborside over Memorial Day weekend. We had four units and 17 people. This is a trip that would never of happened prior to us getting into timeshares. 

We have a trip to Westin St John in 5 weeks and we are super excited about that trip as well. We are going more low key this time.....three couples, sharing a 3 bedroom villa. Looking forward to everything!


----------



## PamMo (Jun 20, 2012)

My older brother died at the age of 54, just a few years shy of his planned retirement. He and his wife had worked so hard and had wonderful plans to travel after they retired, but sadly, they never got the chance. My husband and I have been fortunate enough to be able to travel a lot over the years, but timesharing has added a totally new dimension. Since we own a lot of timeshares and have the extra room, we often bring family and friends along with us, strengthening family bonds and friendships. We have made the BEST memories!

Owning timeshares to use is so much easier (and less expensive for the kind of trips we take), than booking multiple suites for everyone in a hotel, and eating all of our meals out. Of course, a week or two alone with my husband in Maui isn't too bad, either!


----------



## jarta (Jun 20, 2012)

Pam,   ...   IMO, must-dos at Atlantis:

1.  Acting like kids by riding huge inner tubes on the Current (aka Crazy River).  Nothing like getting knocked completely off your inner tube by a 4 ft. wave.

2.  Dinner at Mesa Grill and/or Cafe Martinique.  Expensive and worth it for both.  The concierge desk at Harborside can arrange reservations at either.  Don't be shy!  Splurge!

3.  Free movies every night at the theatre in the Coral Tower complex.  Best freebie and one of the few freebies at Atlantis.

4.  Dancing with the grandkids who get offered dress-up costumes and play instruments by the steel band that's just outside Carmine's.  Yes, they do pass the hat afterwards.   Salty


----------



## PamMo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, Jarta. Our grandson would love getting dressed up and playing with the steel band - that makes me laugh just thinking about it! I'll have to ask around to see when they do that. It sounds like great fun!

My husband and I have been to Atlantis and we had the most wonderful dinner at Dune in The One and Only. (We love The One and Only Palmilla in Cabo - so knew Dune would be good.) We are wanting to do one fabulous, over-the-top dinner with the family, and are thinking about going back to Dune, or maybe Graycliff. Do you think Mesa Grill or Cafe Martinique would fit the bill? Or does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## raigosa4 (Jun 20, 2012)

We just went during the first week of June and loved it!  My kids are 8 and 5 and there was so much to do that we needed a day or two to recover from our vacation!!

Something else that will certainly be fun to experience is Junkanoo.  Think island style Mardi-Gras.  They are supposed to be having a big one at the end of the month, but you may catch little mini parades in the Marina Village.  It's a great introduction to the culture of the islands.  My kids loved the first parade so much we had to go to another one before we left!  

Timeshares have been a great way for us, both teachers, to take fantastic vacations every year.  Our kids have been to Hawai'i for 2 weeks, Disney for 1 week, and The Bahamas for a week - I didn't get to do that kind of thing until I was out of college!  So, I can totally appreciate your excitement and am excited for you and your family.  Have fun!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 21, 2012)

We LOVED The Current!  You have to do each of the slides at least once, too.  The Abyss takes some real guts.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 21, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> The Abyss takes some real guts.



The Abyss is awesome! (But definitely not for everyone).


----------



## Docklander (Jun 21, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> The Abyss takes some real guts.





Ken555 said:


> The Abyss is awesome! (But definitely not for everyone).



Now that's a challenge I almost have to take up!  

(I feel a Danny Glover quote from Lethal Weapon coming up!)


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not sure I would have had the guts to do it if my daughter (who was 5 at the time) hadn't already done it twice.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 21, 2012)

Yikes!!!! Your *5-year-old *went down the Abyss slide?????? You are raising fearless kids, that's for sure!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 22, 2012)

PamMo said:


> Yikes!!!! Your *5-year-old *went down the Abyss slide?????? You are raising fearless kids, that's for sure!


Not just once, but MULTIPLE TIMES.

She did Tower of Terror at Disney the week before her third birthday.

She taught herself how to swim, and was jumping off the diving board and swimming to the side at 2 years and 9 months. I have an awesome video of her doing that.

Earlier this year, we hit the Southern California theme parks and she did XCelerator (Knotts Berry Farm), X2 (Magic Mountain), Goliath, and everything else she was tall enough to ride.


----------



## simba7 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow...it sounds like fun! Are any of the waterslides ok for less adventurous adults? Maybe the lazy river? I know my kids will be on all of the slides, but not sure I'll be able to keep up with them


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 22, 2012)

Harborside is a great destination resort.  One of those places where you can spend an entire week and never leave the property.  So much to do there, we love it.


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 25, 2012)

My boys too love the Abyss slide and dancing and playing with the steel drum band outside of Carmines.  Darn I would like to be there right now!  I am glad that we booked 3 HRA trips this year.


----------



## Maui_ed (Jun 26, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> Nice post! Thanks for starting it and sharing!
> 
> I get tired of the bash, bash, bash that routinely goes on these days.
> 
> We went to Harborside over Memorial Day weekend. We had four units and 17 people. This is a trip that would never of happened prior to us getting into timeshares.



Well said, tomandrobin!  We have taken several trips now that we would not have considered had we not had our timeshares.  Right, wrong, or otherwise, having them does seem to make us think about taking time off.  Had a great time in Maui this February with the kids and grandkids that we would never have thought about pre-timeshare.

And I also agree with the comment about "bash, bash, bash..." that is so common in many posts.


----------



## Maui_ed (Jun 26, 2012)

PamMo said:


> My older brother died at the age of 54, just a few years shy of his planned retirement. He and his wife had worked so hard and had wonderful plans to travel after they retired, but sadly, they never got the chance. My husband and I have been fortunate enough to be able to travel a lot over the years, but timesharing has added a totally new dimension. Since we own a lot of timeshares and have the extra room, we often bring family and friends along with us, strengthening family bonds and friendships. We have made the BEST memories!
> 
> Owning timeshares to use is so much easier (and less expensive for the kind of trips we take), than booking multiple suites for everyone in a hotel, and eating all of our meals out. Of course, a week or two alone with my husband in Maui isn't too bad, either!



We decided to get serious about travel when my wife was diagnosed with cancer several years ago.  We did not want to be those people, like your brother, who planned for the later years, only to have those years never arrive.  We went to Maui with my brother and his wife, decided that was the way we wanted to spend time, and bought our first timeshare - WPORV.  We have never regretted it, never looked back, and have had several enjoyable vacations since.  And we look forward to many more.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 26, 2012)

Maui_ed said:


> We decided to get serious about travel when my wife was diagnosed with cancer several years ago.  We did not want to be those people, like your brother, who planned for the later years, only to have those years never arrive.  We went to Maui with my brother and his wife, decided that was the way we wanted to spend time, and bought our first timeshare - WPORV.  We have never regretted it, never looked back, and have had several enjoyable vacations since.  And we look forward to many more.



Beautifully said. And may you be blessed with many, many, many more years together (you, your wife, and great vacations  )!


----------



## scooter (Jun 27, 2012)

jarta said:


> Pam,   ...
> 
> 2.  Dinner at Mesa Grill and/or Cafe Martinique.  Expensive and worth it for both.  The concierge desk at Harborside can arrange reservations at either.  Don't be shy!  Splurge!



We own 3 weeks at Atlantis, can I add my new favorite buffet Mosaic? Also, only a certain number of tables are booked by the concierge. On our last trip 6 monthes ago, we were told by concierge that several of the restaurants we asked her to book were completely full. As we were passing those restaurants on the way to another, we put our head in on the 'off chance' that a table might be available. In each instance we were immediately seated in the 'sold out' according to the concierge restaurant. Nothing ventured nothing gained...Also, go to Carmine's. Asolutely fab. Enjoy!


----------



## Docklander (Jul 9, 2012)

What's the general rule regarding dress code in the restaurants at Atlantis and surrounding areas? (for evening dining) Are shorts (not of the beach variety), and flip-flops (again, of the non-beach variety) allowed or are long pants, collared shirts and shoes more the requirement? Either is fine for me...I just don't want to over pack!


----------



## pinoy99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Docklander said:


> What's the general rule regarding dress code in the restaurants at Atlantis and surrounding areas? (for evening dining) Are shorts (not of the beach variety), and flip-flops (again, of the non-beach variety) allowed or are long pants, collared shirts and shoes more the requirement? Either is fine for me...I just don't want to over pack!



Khaki/Golf Shorts/Polo Shirts & casual shoes should get you in to most if not all places - Mesa accepts flip-flops/t-shirt/shorts - pack pants if going to Aura or perhaps Cafe M. By the way what are flip-flops that are non-beach variety  ?


----------



## grgs (Jul 9, 2012)

pinoy99 said:


> By the way what are flip-flops that are non-beach variety  ?


 
I was wondering that very same thing!


----------



## Docklander (Jul 9, 2012)

pinoy99 said:


> Khaki/Golf Shorts/Polo Shirts & casual shoes should get you in to most if not all places - Mesa accepts flip-flops/t-shirt/shorts - pack pants if going to Aura or perhaps Cafe M. By the way what are flip-flops that are non-beach variety  ?



Thank for the info  

I guess I mean that you can get flip flops that are plastic/rubber, thin and brightly colored that are great for the beach and you can get others that are leather, usually brown or black and don't look too out of place with a pair of smarter pants. I wouldn't wear leather flip-flops on a beach


----------



## heckp (Jul 10, 2012)

*Just came back from Harborside*

Just came back from Harborside yesterday. Great weather, 4th of July fireworks, fantastic. Simultaneous fireworks from the beach and above the Royal Towers, beautifully done. The water parks were extremely busy but settled down around after 5pm. Kids favorite ride is the Abyss slide. A vote for Michael Mitchell taxi ride, everyone knows him as M&M. Very friendly and very funny. A little cheaper than Sandra. We've been using Sandra for the past trips including the pickup from the airport but decided to try M&M for our downtown trip and was satisfied. We booked him for our pickup to the airport. Very entertaining.
The units looked like it needed to be refurbished. We were in Building 5 (2 BR lock-off) and noticed that everything about the unit needs to be updated. The washing machine's racks in the deluxe BR are rusted. Are they going to be updated?


----------



## jarta (Jul 10, 2012)

heckp said:


> Just came back from Harborside yesterday. Great weather, 4th of July fireworks, fantastic. Simultaneous fireworks from the beach and above the Royal Towers, beautifully done. The water parks were extremely busy but settled down around after 5pm. Kids favorite ride is the Abyss slide. A vote for Michael Mitchell taxi ride, everyone knows him as M&M. Very friendly and very funny. A little cheaper than Sandra. We've been using Sandra for the past trips including the pickup from the airport but decided to try M&M for our downtown trip and was satisfied. We booked him for our pickup to the airport. Very entertaining.
> The units looked like it needed to be refurbished. We were in Building 5 (2 BR lock-off) and noticed that everything about the unit needs to be updated. The washing machine's racks in the deluxe BR are rusted. Are they going to be updated?




Glad you enjoyed your trip.

Harborside is a victim of its own success.  More heavy use means more maintenance is needed.  Harborside gets very heavy use.   Salty


----------



## cory30 (Jul 10, 2012)

We just returned as well from spending the week of the 4th. Fireworks were spectacular although we were a bit too close to the ones being shot from the beach for mine (and my four year olds) tastes. We were in building 6 (Friday check-in) with a upper floor overlooking the inner courtyard (other buildings). I would have preferred one of the closer buildings (or poolside) but everything is relatively close together and our room (1 bedroom premium) was in excellent shape and very clean.

The waterpark was very busy but we went early and often stayed late and had a wonderful time. The shuttle service during a busy week was excellent as it seemed there was almost always a shuttle pulling up within a couple of minutes of our arrival at the stop.

Dress for the restaurants was pretty casual - Mesa Grill had many folks in golf shirts and shorts type attire.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 11, 2012)

During our recent "Freedom Tour + Niagara Falls" trip, my family of 4 (husband, me, and 2 college-aged girls) stayed in 3 hotels (Sheraton on the Falls, Nine Zero in Boston, and Marriott Philadelphia) and one rented townhome (via VRBO).   It really reinforced how spoiled we've become by having our timeshares.  We ALL missed the extra bedroom, the extra bathroom, the extra t.v., the kitchen and the washer/dryer of the SVO resorts.  Heck, we even missed having enough outlets to charge our 25 phones/iTouches/iPods/laptops/GPS devices, and iPads.  

I do enjoy staying in hotels in very limited circumstances (e.g. max 2 people, max 3 nights). But even after staying in very highly rated hotels (Ritz Carlton in SanFran, JW Marriott at Camelback Inn, Four Seasons and Nine Zero in Boston), I'd still opt for a Starwood-quality villa over a hotel every day. 

What can I say?  I'm low maintenance.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 11, 2012)

We're in Atlantis now, and everyone is having a grand time! It's a great place to gather family together, because there is so much to do - or you can relax and enjoy doing absolutely nothing at all. The resort is VERY busy, and Nassau has been full of activity with their independence day celebrations. (Too bad we couldn't stay awake for the 2AM start of the parade!) We're in Bldg 7, and everything in our units is in good order. The bathrooms are getting a little tired, but they're not too bad. We're very comfortably settled in, and love looking at the multimillion dollar yachts out our windows!

At our owners' update, we were told they had a number of foreclosed units available (not a big surprise), and Aquaventure was going to be closed this fall for a major overhaul (will try to find out more).


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 11, 2012)

We went there the first week of November last year and the weather was excellent.  We had one day where clouds rolled in, rained on us for about 10 minutes and then rolled out of there.  We didn't care because we were on the crazy river and you get soaked anyway. I'm only saying this because everyone talks about summer time being so great but November was great too and there weren't that many people there.  

Just saying...


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jul 11, 2012)

PamMo said:


> We're in Atlantis now, and everyone is having a grand time! It's a great place to gather family together, because there is so much to do - or you can relax and enjoy doing absolutely nothing at all. The resort is VERY busy, and Nassau has been full of activity with their independence day celebrations. (Too bad we couldn't stay awake for the 2AM start of the parade!) We're in Bldg 7, and everything in our units is in good order. The bathrooms are getting a little tired, but they're not too bad. We're very comfortably settled in, and love looking at the multimillion dollar yachts out our windows!
> 
> At our owners' update, we were told they had a number of foreclosed units available (not a big surprise), and Aquaventure was going to be closed this fall for a major overhaul (will try to find out more).



are they closing the entire thing? i have people going there in October.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmm, there's a new state-funded waterpark under construction on Nassau.  I wonder if they're feeling some competition and a need to make things bigger and better?


----------



## spencersmama (Jul 12, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> Heck, we even missed having enough outlets to charge our 25 phones/iTouches/iPods/laptops/GPS devices, and iPads.



This sentence soooo made me laugh.  Don't forget the Kindles!  When I stay at a hotel I wake up in the middle of the night to swap out what is charging.  I don't know that there is a hotel room in the world that has enough plugs for all the gadgets we all bring with us these days.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 12, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> This sentence soooo made me laugh.  Don't forget the Kindles!  When I stay at a hotel I wake up in the middle of the night to swap out what is charging.  I don't know that there is a hotel room in the world that has enough plugs for all the gadgets we all bring with us these days.



I'm just waiting for hotels to start including an 'energy fee' on the bill...


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 13, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> I'm just waiting for hotels to start including an 'energy fee' on the bill...



I can see it now:  a device charge charge.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 13, 2012)

One standard thing we ALWAYS pack is a power bar (plus a 3-way outlet adapter and an extension cord).  You never know how the outlets will be configured, but it almost always comes in handy.


----------



## pinoy99 (Jul 13, 2012)

*trip report - 4th of july wk*

Having the extra room/space(vs hotel room) is definitely a plus when on a vacation. Although, a full kitchen/dining for us is a waste of space since we only eat breakfast in the room during our stay(s) - I know the deluxe units have LK but they are also smaller room - wish units have separate toilet and the shower rooms instead. The clothes washer/dryers are the most used appliance, second only to the ref.

Observations:
Furniture in building one are new(er) - gone are the Bahamian color furniture and decor. New LG flat screen TV's but reception(analog) can be dismal at times. Phones are circa 1990 that barely works(actually kitchen one didn't). Safe is now in on of the drawer in the living room. IIRC, everything else in the room is fine.

Front Desk is sometimes overwhelmed with constant phone ringing while helping a guest but efficient/nice enough. Be sure to request a floor/view prior to arrival( a month or so)and upon check-in if you prefer one.
We did not ask and was given the end unit facing the guard/entrance view  - previous stays got us the deeded unit facing the marina/royal tower without asking.

Internet computer use in the lobby is always busy with no privacy - having a large 22-24 inch monitor in the location is actually bad, imo. Charging wi-fi fee(not to mention $20 a day) is    these days.

Concierge was used once for dinner reservation(email) prior to arrival. Bell hop is ok as well(luggage storage/delivery to room-early check-in). Had requested a cot during check-in but none in the room; maint folks were still on the floor and was able to provide one immediately(no fee charged during stay). Bought loaf of wheat bread($7.50) from GA,US & dozen egg($7.99) at the store in the lobby since the grocery by the bank across the marina was still closed at 8:40 am even though posted hrs were 8a-8p.  Note that HS store did not carry normal milk only parmalat and such. Half gal milk at the other store was $5.50 or so while a larger bottle of water was $3.95($8.50 at harborside/atlantis concessions).  Shuttle buses runs regularly with pleasant drivers.

Mosaic buffet is still ranks up there for us for food value/quality($59 per person) - really nice selection for folks that like to sample diff food or have kids that will eat anything. Mesa's food is still very good but service/atmosphere from the opening days(2007) have dropped off  considerably - but the prices are still good compared the other restaurants.  Best service was in Bimini Rd - at the outside seating area - the two wait staff  actually deserved and gotten extra tip; food was good and cheaper as well.


more to follow ..................


----------



## cory30 (Jul 13, 2012)

We really enjoyed Mosaic and thought it was one of our best dining experiences of the week. We attempted to go to Bimini a couple of times but hour plus waits with young kids just weren't in the cards for us this trip. They were happy with Johnny Rocket's and the food and service were good. One of our best meals food wise was Anthony's one evening although the service was abysmal. We literally couldn't get someone to bring us a check and take our money at the end of the evening. We would have probably eaten there a couple of times if not for the service issues.

We used the online grocer for breakfast and lunch items and it worked very well. They delivered during the hour requested, brought the food directly to our room and insisted on putting the food up in the refrigerator and cabinets for us.


----------



## Westin5Star (Jul 13, 2012)

cory30 said:


> We used the online grocer for breakfast and lunch items and it worked very well. They delivered during the hour requested, brought the food directly to our room and insisted on putting the food up in the refrigerator and cabinetes for us.



Thank you for the update on this.  My family and I always stop at the grocery store on the way to HS from the airport.  I am actually excited to order breakfast, snacks, and beer from the online grocer to save us from having to do the shopping.


----------



## mkfisher (Jul 13, 2012)

*Sandra's Taxi Service to Harborside ?*

For those of you who have used and recommended Sandra Ferguson's Shuttle Service to Harborside - she quotes a base rate of $36 for 2 people and $55 for a party of 5 or 6. Do you know if this includes tip - or did you all tip on top of that quoted rate? and do you know if she accepts credit card?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 14, 2012)

mkfisher said:


> For those of you who have used and recommended Sandra Ferguson's Shuttle Service to Harborside - she quotes a base rate of $36 for 2 people and $55 for a party of 5 or 6. Do you know if this includes tip - or did you all tip on top of that quoted rate? and do you know if she accepts credit card?



I've always tipped and paid cash. She'll also add another $10 or so if you want to stop at a market en route to the resort.


----------



## spencersmama (Jul 14, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> One standard thing we ALWAYS pack is a power bar (plus a 3-way outlet adapter and an extension cord).  You never know how the outlets will be configured, but it almost always comes in handy.



You need to write a travel tip book.  We, at the very least, need a "Travel Tips by MichaelColey" sticky somewhere on the boards!


----------



## jarta (Jul 14, 2012)

pinoy,   ...   "Front Desk is sometimes overwhelmed with constant phone ringing while helping a guest but efficient/nice enough. Be sure to request a floor/view prior to arrival( a month or so)and upon check-in if you prefer one."

Maybe part of the constant phone ringing that overwhelms the front desk is other II traders following your advice and calling a month or so early to request a floor/view.  (And, upon check-in, more people than at other SVO resorts argue about their room assignment at Harborside and delay the check-in for everyone else.  Must be something about the water on the plane.)

There are many threads on TUG giving the room assignment pecking order.  II traders are not entitled to any preference.  They are at the bottom and get what's left over.  But, it doesn't seem to sink in.    Salty


----------



## clsmit (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree with everyone being spoiled by being in a TS! My kids love the extra space. I just committed to run the Disney Half Marathon in January and the 2nd thing I did is make my SVV reservation instead of staying at the Dolphin/Swan. The kitchen is worth it to me for 4 nights in FL. I can carbo-load in the comfort of my own villa!


----------



## pinoy99 (Jul 16, 2012)

jarta said:


> Maybe part of the constant phone ringing that overwhelms the front desk is *other II traders following your advice *and calling a month or so early to request a floor/view.  (And, upon check-in, more people than at other SVO resorts argue about their room assignment at Harborside and delay the check-in for everyone else.  Must be something about the water on the plane.)
> 
> There are many threads on TUG giving the room assignment pecking order.  II traders are not entitled to any preference.  They are at the bottom and get what's left over.  But, it doesn't seem to sink in.    Salty



Salty, I must be slow(er) :zzz:  today thus I am  about the comment above. SVO sends out confirmation email and also calls the house about any upcoming reservations about a month out, so request can be made then. My advise is really for owners or owner renters that would prefer a view/floor. Anyway, perhaps it's true that II traders do call HS front desk. Or it could be because of those 'classic' phones at the rooms that guest just press 'front desk' for every/any questions.


----------



## jarta (Jul 16, 2012)

pinoy99 said:


> Salty, I must be slow(er) :zzz:  today thus I am  about the comment above. SVO sends out confirmation email and also calls the house about any upcoming reservations about a month out, so request can be made then. *My advise is really for owners or owner renters that would prefer a view/floor*. Anyway, perhaps it's true that II traders do call HS front desk. Or it could be because of those 'classic' phones at the rooms that guest just press 'front desk' for every/any questions.



Harborside home resort owners and other SVN owners state their preference (which is never guaranteed by Starwood) for view and floor and building to the Starwood agent when they call to make the reservation.  It is included in the "Notes" section of the computer entries that go to Harborside (at most about 2 weeks from arrival) when the rooms are about to be assigned.  

Your advice about calling Harborside direct is unnecessary for owners or their renters and complicates the lives of the Front Desk staff - who already have their hands full with many guests waiting to check in while other guests loudly and obnoxiously argue about their room assignment when they arrive at Harborside. It's a pretty sad freak show.   Salty


----------



## pinoy99 (Jul 16, 2012)

jarta said:


> Harborside home resort owners and other SVN owners state their preference (which is never guaranteed by Starwood) for view and floor and building to the Starwood agent when they call to make the reservation.  It is included in the "Notes" section of the computer entries that go to Harborside (at most about 2 weeks from arrival) when the rooms are about to be assigned.
> 
> Your advice about calling Harborside direct is unnecessary for owners or their renters and complicates the lives of the Front Desk staff - who already have their hands full with many guests waiting to check in while other guests loudly and obnoxiously argue about their room assignment when they arrive at Harborside. It's a pretty sad freak show.   Salty



You must have your blinders on as you read/see what you want  . I never said call Harborside front desk directly about reservations - I always deal with SVO, either by phone/or email. FYI - I've never requested room/building on my previous stays and was always given my deeded unit/building. Perhaps moving to Cove or Reef to avoid the 'sad freak show' will suit you better?


----------



## jarta (Jul 16, 2012)

pinoy99 said:


> You must have your blinders on as you read/see what you want  . I never said call Harborside front desk directly about reservations - I always deal with SVO, either by phone/or email. FYI - I've never requested room/building on my previous stays and was always given my deeded unit/building. Perhaps moving to Cove or Reef to avoid the 'sad freak show' will suit you better?



No you didn't say call the desk directly *about reservations.* What you said was this:  "Be sure to request a floor/view prior to arrival( a month or so)and upon check-in if you prefer one."

"I've never requested room/building on my previous stays and was always given my deeded unit/building."

Your deeded unit overlooks the marina and they were sold as fixed units.  No wonder you never make a request.

 Earlier you had posted:

"We did not ask and was given the end unit facing the guard/entrance view  - previous stays got us the deeded unit facing the marina/royal tower without asking."

You would not have been placed in a unit other than your fixed unit on mere whim.  Perhaps it was being renovated.  Did you ask why you were not in your fixed unit?  What were you told?

"Perhaps moving to Cove or Reef to avoid the 'sad freak show' will suit you better?"  No, I own a Platinum 3-br at Harborside and I like using it.  But, I'd like the freak show to stop.   Salty


----------



## pinoy99 (Jul 17, 2012)

*trip report - 4th of july wk pt2*

Taxi's/Transport - Majority of taxi's are old - perhaps salvaged from Japan, like the Mitsu LS300 or from the USA - GM Astro vans. I think the only difference between getting a pre-arranged transfer vs getting one at the airport is that the driver usually gives some info about Nassau/Bahamas. Fare is controlled according to pickup/drop-off location but best to ask anyway what the fare is prior to boarding one. Ferry to Nassau is now $4 one way - IMO, not worth it anymore for 4+ ppl - factoring in the walk,wait(dock/boat) but still ok to try once.

Straw Market - gone is the giant oven tent - replaced by a very nice high ceiling/open building now. Gone too are the name brand knock offs items.
As far as high price items(watches, jewelry etc) from John Bull or Bay St stores, I'm not sure how much savings one actually do save - tax free(but supposed to be declared in custom). Usually ticketed prices can be negotiated, more so when paying cash. 

to be continued .....


----------



## heckp (Jul 17, 2012)

John Bull at the Marina Village takes off 10% regardless of the price at the Royal Towers, will only discount if you buy $600 and up.


----------



## pinoy99 (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder if individual location set their own price(s) but I'm pretty sure the Bay St store has more selection.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the phones are constantly ringing cause their unit upkeep sucks.

My last stay over Memorial Day week was a maintenance joke or nightmare, depending your outlook. Every problem required a minimum of 3-5 calls or stops at the front desk.


----------



## jarta (Jul 18, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> I think the phones are constantly ringing cause their unit upkeep sucks.
> 
> My last stay over Memorial Day week was a maintenance joke or nightmare, depending your outlook. Every problem required a minimum of 3-5 calls or stops at the front desk.



A valid observation about maintenance.  But, are you sure the Service Express calls (assuming HRA has a Service Express button) go to the Front Desk?


----------

